# Suchen neue Spieler für neuen Altis Life RP Server! Custom Map/High FPS/Active Admins



## Halbaffe (19. März 2014)

*Suchen neue Spieler für neuen Altis Life RP Server! Custom Map/High FPS/Active Admins*

*[GER] Altis Life - Custom Map - High FPS - MaxPing 150 - Active Admins - hosted by Lost Fate Home*

Die Lost - Fate Community sucht _aktive Altis Life Spieler_ die Spaß an _RP_ haben!
Wir haben einen Arma 3 Altis Life Server der viele Mods beinhaltet sowie eine _Costum Map_.
Suchst Du oder deine Gruppe einen netten Altis Life Server mit aktiven Admins und freundlichen
Polizisten?
Unser Server läuft _seit wenigen Tagen _und bietet jetzt schon einiges!
Unsere Admins haben sehr_ viel Erfahrungen_ wenn es um das leiten eines Arma Servers
geht und für sie ist nichts unmöglich!
Wenn Du veränderungsvorschläge hast die du gerne mit einbringen möchtest, dann sag uns bescheid.

*Was ist vorhanden?*

- Extra Waffen!
- Helilandeplatzbeleuchtung!
- Airfieldbeleuchtung!
- Komplettes Gearsave! (Waffen-Kleidung-Nahrung-Munition)
- Angepasste Preise! (Drogen sind alle ca. auf den selben Verkaufspreis gebracht worden)
- Rebellentrainingslager eingerichtet!
- Martkplatz eingerichtet!
- Rießige Grenzmauer zwischen Ost-Altis und West-Altis!
- Viele kleinere Mapveränderungen! (es folgt mehr, Ideen?)
- ADAC Team


*Was wird folgen?*

- Skins für Polizisten!
- Skins für Zivilisten!
- Skins für Fahrzeuge!
- Mehr Fahrzeuge auf jeder Seite! (Rebellen, Polizisten und Zivilisten)
- Dein eigenes Haus! (Du wirst dein eigenes Haus kaufen können und dort leben)
- Wenn Du Ideen hast, immer her damit!


Wenn Du Lust hast dann schau doch mal in unserem....

-* Forum *= Lost Fate Home
- *Teamspeak 3 *= ts3-14.gamerzhost.de:8012
- *Altis Life Server IP* = 134.255.252.200:7850
- Im *Filter* einfach *"fate"* eingeben

*MFG Lost - Fate // In Skill We Trust*


----------



## Halbaffe (24. März 2014)

*Neue Infos zum Server:*

Haben uns nun mal hingehockt und den Server ordentlich aufpoliert.

*Neues auf dem Lost Fate - Altis Life Server:*

- Neue *Illegale* Verkaufswaren wie: *Meth, Moonshine oder Uranwaffen!*
- Neue *legale *Verkaufswaren wie: *Weintrauben oder Vodka*
- *Civs *können *Civs *oder *Cops **fessel *und mit Lockpicks wieder befreien
- Spieler können sich ergeben, indem sie die* Hände hoch nehmen*
- Viele neue *Sounds*
- Cops Auto *Skins *eingefügt + *neue Sirene*
- *Havanna Bar* in der Salzwüste
- Effekte bei *Drogenkonsum*
- Neue Spawnpunkte für Rebellen

Also kommt vorbei und schaut es euch an! 

- *Forum *= Lost Fate Home
- *Teamspeak 3* = ts3-14.gamerzhost.de:8012
- *Altis Life Server IP* = 134.255.252.200:7850
- Im *Filter *einfach "*fate*" eingeben!

*MFG Lost - Fate // In Skill We Trust *


----------



## crybort (29. März 2014)

*altis life server*

Guten Tag 

Ich habe kürzlich meinen server geschlossen, weil ich keine spieler gefunden habe 

Waren nur freunde auf dem server und sonst keiner
Hätte gerne interesse zu euch zu kommen hab auch admin erfahrung etc 
das heißt wenn ihr hilfe braucht oder einen anständigen polizisten bin ich gerne für euch da 

würde mich gerne freuen etwas von euch zu hören mfg alex


----------



## Halbaffe (30. März 2014)

Guten Tag crybort,

gerne können deine Freunde und Du mal bei uns vorbei schauen und bei uns spielen. 
Besucht uns doch einfach mal auf unserem TS3 Server: ts3-14.gamerzhost.de:8012
oder komm direkt auf unserem Altis Life Server:134.255.252.200:7850

Freue mich auf euch,

mfG Halbaffe


----------



## MofePlay (31. März 2014)

Hallo Halbaffe,

Zwei Freunde und Ich suchen noch einen Server zum spielen und ich habe da noch einmal ne
Frage.Sind bei euch viele Polizisten?Also braucht ihr noch Polizisten hätte nämlich ein bisschen 
Lust mal Polizei zu machen.Wäre nett wenn du antwortest 
Mfg,

MofePlay


----------



## Halbaffe (1. April 2014)

Hallo MofePlay,

klar sind wir immer auf der suche nach guten Polizisten, jedoch muss ich sagen das sich im moment viele als Polzisten bewerben und wir dafür aber kaum Spieler die Zivilisten spielen haben. Komm doch erstmal auf unserem Server und spiel ein paar Tage als Zivilist, um zu schauen ob es dir dort überhaupt gefällt und du mit den Leuten gut zurecht kommst. Wenn du dann immer noch auf unserem Server Polizist werden willst, kannst du dich dann gerne im *TS3* vorstellen. *(ts3-14.gamerzhost.de:8012)*

Vlt. sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Server, haben bereits einiges neues, unter anderem das *HOUSING *(Haus/Garage kaufen usw.) oder eine *Hunger Games/Kampf Arena. *

mfG Halbaffe


----------



## MofePlay (4. April 2014)

Zwei Fragen hätte ich noch Halbaffe,
wie viele Leute sind denn so normalerweise aufm Server?
Und machen die meisten auch RP?

mfG MofePlay


----------



## Halbaffe (6. April 2014)

Also es waren mal so um die 15 Nachmittags, aber mittlerweile ist es weniger geworden, weiß auch nicht wieso. Deswegen suchen wir dringen Spieler damit sich der Server füllt. RP spielen eigentlich alle, wer kein RP macht wird verwarnt und anstonsten gebannt.

mfG Halbaffe


----------



## MarodeurRK (9. April 2014)

*Würde ja gern ,*

aber euer Server ist Passwortgeschützt. 

 MFG Maro


----------



## Ollimaster18 (21. April 2014)

*Bewerbung zum Polizisten*

Hallo,
ich möchte mich hiermit auf diesem Server als Polizist bewerben. Ich denke, dass ich durch meine lange Spielerfahrung von mehr als 76 Stunden Spielzeit dazu sehr gut eigne. Ich hatte bereits schon einen Server, auf dem ich mich erfolgreich als Polizist bewerben konnte und, durch meine ruhige, aber trotzdem oft erfolgreiche Art und Weise so einige Probleme lösen konnte, auch auf eine sehr hohe Position steigen konnte.
Da ich schon eine lange Spielzeit hinter mir habe, hab ich auch den Umgang mit Waffen jeglicher Art erlernt. Das ist ein guter Vorteil, falls es zu einer heiklen Situation kommt. 
Ich habe nun sehr viel Zeit, da jetzt meine Ferienzeit angefangen ist. Dadurch ist es auch möglich eine Nachtwache zu erledigen.

Auch mit dem Umgang aller Fahrzeuge und Helikopter habe ich Erfahrung. Vorallem das Fliegen eines Helikopters ist in Arma 3 etwas besonderes.

Ich habe bereits Erfahrung mit dem illegalen Weg, Geld zu bekommen und denke, dass ich dadurch auch so einige Tricks der Rebellen oder den Drogendealer bereits weiß. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich mit diesem Schreiben einen positiven Eindruck gemacht habe und ich eine gute Nachricht zurück erhalten werde.

Bislang habe ich noch nicht auf Ihrem Server gespielt, werde dies aber auf jeden Fall noch tun.

MfG
Olli


----------



## DerOnkel89 (17. August 2014)

Wir möchten euch heute unseren Altis Life Server vorstellen
Name: [GER] Altis Fucking Life
IP Adresse: 82.96.119.120:2402

Dazu noch der TS3
Adresse: 46.20.46.246:10088

Ihr habt bei uns die Möglichkeit als Zivilist euer neues Leben zu bestreiten, natürlich könnt ihr euch den Rebellen anschließen. Oder ihr versucht euch als Söldner und könnt neben den normalen Tätigkeiten weitere Auftragsarbeiten ausüben. Wenn ihr eine größere Gruppe seit hätten wir des weiteren Ganggebiete in denen nur ihr Zutritt habt, eure eigenen Waffen und Fahrzeugshops und einiges mehr. Außerdem habt ihr die Möglichkeit den Job des Notarzt oder ADAC auszuüben. Oder ihr sorgt als Polizist für Ruhe und Ordnung. Euch stehen viele Türen offen. Kommt vorbei und schaut euch um. Unser Adminteam ist fast jederzeit für euch da. Sollte es aber dazu kommen das kein Admin anwesend ist dann haben wir auch ein Supportteam was euch mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht.

Und hier ein paar Features die auf unserem Server zurzeit laufen.
Mit der Zeit folgen natürlich weitere.

Tankstellen sind ausraubbar
Neue Jobs
Marktsystem
ADAC (4. Fraktion[OPFOR])
Organhandel
Rotlichtviertel
Casino
Hunde
Raccoon City (dort irren zahlreiche Zombies herum)
Ganggebiete inkl. Eigener Waffen und Fahrzeugshops für größere Gruppen oder Clans
Zahlreiche Kleidung und Fahrzeugskins
Blitzer am Kavala Marktplatz
Rebelleninsel inkl. Spawn
Wanted+
Und einige andere Interessante Sachen.
Neben den Funktion sind natürlich auch die Standards dabei wie Springen usw.
Wenn du Veränderungsvorschläge hast die du gerne mit einbringen möchtest, dann sag uns Bescheid.

Was uns von anderen Servern unterscheidet:

Regelmäßige Events & Gewinnspiele
Wir sind keine Nitrado-Fanclub Community, soll heißen wir hosten nichts auf Nitrado.
Unsere Polizei ist NICHT Overpowert wie auf vielen anderen Servern.
Wir haben auch keine überteuerten Bußgelder.

Sollten wir euch mit dieser kleinen Beschreibung neugierig gemacht haben dann wartet nicht lang und kommt vorbei. Hiermit seit ihr herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## 3stegamer (30. September 2014)

Hmm nichzs mehr los überall schaut vorbei http://www.3stegamer.de​


----------



## Ornoes (25. März 2015)

*Avanix Gaming -- Der Nachfolgeserver von Lost Fate*


Altis Life hat wieder an Fahrt aufgenommen und das ist der beste Zeitpunkt dafür, euch unseren neuen Server vorzustellen.
Avanix Gaming Altis Life Server ist die direkte Fortsetzung des Lost Fate Servers und es hat sich so einiges geändert!

Was ist neu?

In den letzten Monaten hat Altis Life einen gewaltigen Sprung nach Vorne gemacht. Unter anderem sind neu:

- Neues, benutzerfreundliches Interface (Z-Menü, Spawnmenü, Fahndungsliste...)
- Wirtschaftsystem und Börse
- Einnehmbare Ganggebiete
- Crafting
- Jagdgebiete
- Viele neue Fahrzeugskins und Kleidungsskins für Polizisten, Notärtze, ADAC und Zivilisten.
- DLC Hubschrauber und Waffen
- Waffenkisten und Schiffswracks
- und vieles mehr....

Was streben wir an?

Einen nahezu perfekten Altis Life Server und eine starke Community.
Hier sind deine Vorschläge gefragt!

Wir warten auf dich!

- *Forum:* Portal - AVANIX GAMING COMMUNITY
- *Teamspeak:* ts.avanix-gaming.de
- *Altis Life Server Ip:* avanix-gaming.de ODER 85.114.133.14

Dein Avanix Gaming Team


----------

